# HMK Boots



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

So I found a brand new pair of HMK boots on Craigslist and decided to purchase them at a decent price. They were listed as snowboard boots, but I think now that I have them, they are probably snowmobile boots. They are drastically heavier than the DC Judges that I have, but they do fit in the bindings (Nitro TEAM). They do fill it out completely though and the toe strap is pretty tight. Is there any big downside to using these for boarding? They're pretty stiff which should give ample ankle protection. I like them, but didn't think they'd be super heavy.

I guess I should also say that I'm still a beginner and only downhill boarding at this time, not hitting the park. Won't get to that until I get a better feel for just controlling the board better. Then I might move to playing at the park a little more.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I had to google to see what the heck HMK boots were. Looks like they are meant for snowmobiling...


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Maierapril said:


> I had to google to see what the heck HMK boots were. Looks like they are meant for snowmobiling...


I mean they are brand new and have a great liner inside and look just like snowboard boots. They have laces as opposed to the BOA coiler system. Other than the weight difference, they seem to work.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Please don't ride in these. They are not designed to work with snowboard movement and will likely cause problems. Sell them and go to a shop and get fit and buy what fits best.


----------

